# SO what is everyone up to today????



## rustywrangler (Aug 7, 2010)

Good morning all. What are your plans for the day??? Mine, well I get the glorious job of water boiler.  That is right folks, I am gonna boil water alllllll damnnnnn day.

Every year we pick berries and apples and make canned jellies and things like apple pie in a jar.  Well today that comes full circle.  By the end of the shift lol, we will no longer have a fridge/freezer full of fruit but rather over 100 jars of pure goodness.

They end up in xmas gift baskets for the family and friends etc.  My grandparents go thru 6 blueberry jam's on average so it adds up.


SO have a fun Saturday everyone.


----------



## mustanggarage (Aug 7, 2010)

I plan on building a bench that will hold shoes for our mud room.  I sat on the cheapo walmart one my wife bought and it collapsed.  yes I am heavier than I should be but for crying out loud give me a break.


----------



## rustywrangler (Aug 7, 2010)

mustanggarage said:


> I plan on building a bench that will hold shoes for our mud room.  I sat on the cheapo walmart one my wife bought and it collapsed.  yes I am heavier than I should be but for crying out loud give me a break.


 
preaching to the quire here.  300 lbs means nothing is cheap in my house lol.  It is a very good thing my brother is a woodworker.


----------



## havasu (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm just curious....what is "apple pie in a jar?"


----------



## mustanggarage (Aug 7, 2010)

just guessing but when I lived in utah they had a lot of those kinds of things.  basically they put all the dry ingredients of whatever it is, scones, cookies, muffins whatever and then there is a recipe and you add the wet ingredients to it and cook.


----------



## havasu (Aug 7, 2010)

So basically, I can put flour is a bunch of mason jars, add a recipe on how to bake bread, and give them to family for Christmas? I like that!


----------



## rustywrangler (Aug 7, 2010)

havasu said:


> So basically, I can put flour is a bunch of mason jars, add a recipe on how to bake bread, and give them to family for Christmas? I like that!



lol not that simple.  Apple pie filling has to be preped etc so that all they do is heat it up in the oven or microwave and go to town.

Cake in a jar is actually baked cakes in the jar then you seal them and they last 4-6 months.

We did 34 jars of blueberry jam this morning UGH.


----------



## havasu (Aug 7, 2010)

Do you have any pics of you wearing your flowered apron? I could make some money on JF!


----------



## rustywrangler (Aug 7, 2010)

havasu said:


> Do you have any pics of you wearing your flowered apron? I could make some money on JF!



Nope sorry, I did it in my welding apron and helmet.


----------



## mustanggarage (Aug 7, 2010)

well that is a bit different than what I had.

here is a website for scones in a jar.

http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/recs/288/Holiday_Scone_Mix_in_a_Jar61522.shtml

I got a jar with chocolate chip cookie mix, one with raspberry scones, and one for blueberry muffins at different times for christmas.  the scones sounded a lot better than they were.  I probably made them wrong.


----------



## mustanggarage (Aug 7, 2010)

rustywrangler said:


> Nope sorry, I did it in my welding apron and helmet.



and bermuda shorts and flip flops no doubt:facepalm:


----------



## rustywrangler (Aug 7, 2010)

mustanggarage said:


> and bermuda shorts and flip flops no doubt:facepalm:



You been lookin in my back window again???????????


----------



## Neonnblack (Aug 8, 2010)

We send my brother in afghanistan cake/brownies in a jar also, when its cooling you put the lid on and it seals it up and it keeps forever.


----------



## SlowRollin' (Aug 8, 2010)

Howdy folks,

I see everyone is keeping busy this summer. Apple pie to go always sounds good.

I spent the 4th of July at Disney with the family and just got back from Destin last week.  Been at work every night since...Could be worse, I could be in the unemployment line with a whole lot of folks.  So I'm good.

Rusty, you might want to post a "how to" for your pie in the ski (jar) mixture. 

T.


----------



## havasu (Aug 8, 2010)

I wanted to ask more about that pie in the jar, but I was afraid it would diminish from the machismo of this forum!


----------



## mustanggarage (Aug 8, 2010)

rustywrangler said:


> You been lookin in my back window again???????????



nah thats just how I would have done it.:thumbsup:


----------



## mustanggarage (Aug 8, 2010)

havasu said:


> I wanted to ask more about that pie in the jar, but I was afraid it would diminish from the machismo of this forum!



what could be more macho than eating pie out of a mason jar?


----------



## havasu (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, when it is explained that way, I'm ready for the recipe!


----------



## SlowRollin' (Aug 8, 2010)

I definetely spend more time in the kitchen than the wifey (my choice) and adding recipes, especially home cook fav's, is always a plus.  

I grew up around farms and ranches and I've never canned/jarred anything. I have family members who used to, but it seemed to have skipped my generation.  Post up some instructions when you can, I'm game.


----------



## mustanggarage (Aug 9, 2010)

just wanted to wish everyone a happy 8-9-10 day.  I get a kick out of weird things like that.  tonight at 11:12
  It will be 8 9 10 11:12.   and 13 seconds.

I just got out of surgery. 13 hours:nos: today, and I am on call tonight so my brain is a bit fried give me a break.


----------



## havasu (Aug 9, 2010)

Surgery, receiving or doing? Being on call, I hope the latter!


----------



## mustanggarage (Aug 9, 2010)

yes doing.  receiving would be worse I'll grant you but I wouldn't be on call at least.  lol


----------



## SlowRollin' (Aug 9, 2010)

I couldn't imagine the stress or discomfort in that line of work...I work 12 hr shifts at my Refinery, and on the board the down time is minimal. But I sit for 12 watching 13 screens and push buttons, not standing for 12 hands and body in a fixed position working under bright lights and zero down time.

Again, couldn't imagine.  Glad you made it home ok!


----------



## rustywrangler (Aug 10, 2010)

I will get the recipes out later today.  You basiaclly make a big vat of apple pie filling and then throw it in jars.  It saves alot of headaches when you want a fresh cooked pie for a big dinner and apples are not in season or you don't have the time.  Throw the filling in a pie crust and bake.  Thats it.


----------



## mustanggarage (Aug 10, 2010)

SlowRollin' said:


> I couldn't imagine the stress or discomfort in that line of work...I work 12 hr shifts at my Refinery, and on the board the down time is minimal. But I sit for 12 watching 13 screens and push buttons, not standing for 12 hands and body in a fixed position working under bright lights and zero down time.
> 
> Again, couldn't imagine.  Glad you made it home ok!



well fortunately it wasn't one long surgery the longest was 4 hours and then you go write orders talk to family go to the bathroom etc then come back for the next one.  I have been in 13 hour cases though and they are brutal.


----------

